# Snakehead fishing in Florida



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We came down to Florida for sword fishing, but the trip was cancelled due to weather.
Instead, we decided to do some snakehead and bass fishing with Capt Frank of hawghunterguideservice.com.



















first snakehead of the day


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

JM Arrester 630 bait casting reel and Black Hole bass rods are tested for this trip.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Oscars?? Shoot they have just about everything in those canals!!! FISH ON Kil!!!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Man, Kil gets the coolest fishing trips. Forget Wicked Tuna, I want to watch Wicked Kil!


----------

